# Napoleon Products



## Fire Bug (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
 Can you give me any feedback,(positive or negative), on Napoleon Gas Stoves and Fireplaces?
 This company seems to be really taking off in my area and are also getting into pellet and wood stoves besides there gas units.
Thanks,
John


----------



## tubbster (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmmm.

For the most part I really like my stove, except that I don't think it was fully engineered for my application. I installed it 100% per their instructions, using their vent kit, yada yada, and it will not start correctly on a high gas setting. It cycles on and off. So I leave it on low if I am using the thermostat.

Part of the problem is a double edge sword. Napoleon has no problem with merchants marketing these things online. I bought online, and got nada for support. They will not talk to anyone who did not have it installed by a gas pro. (I had mine looked at btw by a pro). I modified mine slightly with some metal to make a pilot shield which helped slightly. I don't however like that I had to modify a brand new $2000 gas stove to get it to light properly- let alone having it cycle on and off on a high setting for 15 minutes.

If I had an installation where I could get some vertical draft (works great this way in a test), I think I would have been a 100% happy camper. My problem is that I bought it because it has a straight out vent supplied with the stove that is supposed to work. It does not.

All the above just my opinion of course.


----------

